# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  DJH, danas, za koju minutu - Maja

## ivarica

:Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Bilo već ili?

----------


## ana.m

Ah, sada vidim da je krivo vrijeme

----------


## ana.m

Teta u najavi malo fulala godinu!

----------


## Maja

ma nije ona kriva, trebao je biti jedan drugi prilog
al ni ovaj nije loš, zasuzila sam kako su mi djeca bila bebe, dobro da se šminka nije razmazala

----------


## ana.m

> al ni ovaj nije loš, zasuzila sam kako su mi djeca bila bebe, dobro da se šminka nije razmazala


Mogu si misliti, baš sam pomislila kak ti je sada gledati te male mrvice.   :Heart:

----------

